# The 70's prog rock You Tube thread...



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Post up your favourite You Tubes of 70's prog bands...

I'll start with Gentle Giant. I saw them a couple times in Toronto around this era. I love the way they blended jazz, rock, classical, medieval, folk etc into their own stew. Once you get past the haircuts and clothes it still sounds flippin great to me. Talented bunch of guys.

[video=youtube;XVOEIjDOJWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVOEIjDOJWo[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not totally familiar with this genre, though I like this song...

(bonus points if you identify the guitar)

[video=youtube;g4ouPGGLI6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

oohh Jan Akkerman. Looks like a 70's Custom of some sort but I'm not an LP junkie 



sulphur said:


> I'm not totally familiar with this genre, though I like this song...
> 
> (bonus points if you identify the guitar)
> 
> [video=youtube;g4ouPGGLI6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4ouPGGLI6Q[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Their first album is their best, maybe not commercially, but musically. IMHO
Journey - Of A Lifetime - YouTube
Journey - 1975 - Topaz - YouTube


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;Xql99I1VSdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xql99I1VSdI[/video]


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;OgpnlLz7WR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgpnlLz7WR0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Atomic Rooster - Death Walks Behind You - YouTube


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Uriah Heep - Wizard - YouTube


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

My favorite of the genre, from Selling England By The Pound

Genesis - Dancing with the Moonlit Knight - YouTube


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Got 25 minutes*

*And this is just side one....*

[video=youtube;2Grx_thxFT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Grx_thxFT4[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Take a couple of minutes and listen to this and don't check out before the solo.
These guys are/were local talent (London) and Bill Durst the guitar player is an animal. Love 'em.
GBX Amps on warp 10!
The whole album is great.AFRICA by THUNDERMUG - YouTube


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was just listening to that yesterday and thinking what a cool song it was. I liked it when it first came out and still do 



loudtubeamps said:


> Take a couple of minutes and listen to this and don't check out before the solo.
> These guys are/were local talent (London) and Bill Durst the guitar player is an animal. Love 'em.
> GBX Amps on warp 10!
> The whole album is great.AFRICA by THUNDERMUG - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I forgot these guys. From Seattle I think.
Same deal, the whole album is great.Painter - West Coast Woman - YouTube
and of course .........Boston - Boston (Full Album) - YouTube


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Genesis "Watcher of the Skies"

[video=youtube;bETFh4eRdM8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bETFh4eRdM8[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;sSZepYc219Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSZepYc219Y[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

[video=youtube;c_DydKnpDsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_DydKnpDsk[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

This thread could get very long.Queen - We Will Rock You and We Are The Champion (Live) - YouTube

Grand Funk Railroad - I'm Your Captain - Shea Stadium 1971 - YouTube

Sweet Emotion - Aerosmith (1975) - YouTube


Foreigner - Feels Like The First Time - YouTube 



OK>>stretching it a bit now,a bit early, but Canadian , eh!

A Foot In Coldwater - (Make Me Do) Anything You Want - YouTube

Mandala 1966 - YouTube

Mandala - Love-Itis - YouTube

Domenic Troiano Band - Burnin' At The Stake / Spud (vinyl) - YouTube

Max Webster>Lighthouse> Blood Sweat and Tears> and on and on.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Another of theirs I was really surprised to find on youtube. From the same album. Obviously NOT progressive rock but damn these guys could really play.


[video=youtube;6o77L0ry_6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6o77L0ry_6k&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Be Bop Deluxe "Adventures in a Yorkshire Landscape". Bill Nelson was one of my fav guitarist in my younger years.

[video=youtube;Qm-YetCuMgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm-YetCuMgo[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

How about some Terry Kath.

[video=youtube;LtFzS-4vwys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtFzS-4vwys[/video]


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Audience

[video=youtube;D5sOM2epm9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5sOM2epm9s[/video]


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Roxy Music - Avalon - YouTube

David Bowie - Space Oddity - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;opVpTkoCCeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opVpTkoCCeo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

hummingway said:


> Jethro Tull - Living In The Past 1969 - YouTube


 You beat me to it Greg. Cheers, d.Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath - YouTube


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

To be played LOUD.

[video=youtube;xZal1aFup18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZal1aFup18[/video]


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Still... You Turn Me On (Live California Jam 1974) - YouTube


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I had logged out but had to get one more in.......Frank Zappa - Montana (From "The Torture Never Stops" DVD) - YouTube


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

My last one too 

Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond *Full Song* - YouTube

David Gilmour at his best.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Stumbled across this....God bless youtube and it's contributors!

Ok ,...Ok So........ 0% to do with this topic. but
100% entertainment value.
Guitar battle: Steve Vai & Dweezil Zappa -- Zappa plays Zappa DVD concert. - YouTube

10-4.over and out......really.
i mean it now.. i'm gone

outta here
finito.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

loudtubeamps said:


> Take a couple of minutes and listen to this and don't check out before the solo.
> These guys are/were local talent (London) and Bill Durst the guitar player is an animal. Love 'em.
> GBX Amps on warp 10!
> The whole album is great.AFRICA by THUNDERMUG - YouTube


Check this out: Bill Durst "River" - YouTube


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;ZWG8uKaFyfA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWG8uKaFyfA[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;MtSIEkPqVgk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtSIEkPqVgk[/video]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

loudtubeamps said:


> Their first album is their best, maybe not commercially, but musically. IMHO
> Journey - Of A Lifetime - YouTube
> Journey - 1975 - Topaz - YouTube


Wow! I never knew, thanks for posting. Almost enough to make me want to forgive Neal Schon for putting a Floyd Rose on a vintage Les Paul. Almost.


----------

